# Samson & Delilah Update



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I didn't know where to post this, so I decided to start a new thread.

Sam is now three years old, I don't know where the time has gone. Delilah is now 15 months old.

Delilah is going through the dreaded "coat change" add in dry winter air and you get a staticy and matty mess. But if I want to continue showing her this year as a "Special" we have to keep brushing, and brushing. 

My camera is not working properly and most of my pictures are crappy, but here are a few. Hubby took my camera to the "Camera Hospital" today, hopefully they can fix it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You may remember "Air Puppy" from last year, well she is still at it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

a couple more.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Debbie,

You know how I luv Delilah....she's looking great and I sympathize with the dry air. Her coat does look wonderful though.

And Sam...well he is such a gorgeous guy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Debbie,
They are both simply gorgeous!! What coats!! And, I love the Air Puppy, too---she really gets up there!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my they are just GORGEOUS Debbie. Congrats on having two beautiful Champions!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

SO BEAUTIFUL !!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Debbie, they both have just taken my breath away!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They look great, Debbie! 
Sam is just gorgeous.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Theu are great, thank's for these pictures


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow! I don't know how you do it! They both look fantastic! Beautiful coats!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Really, such gorgeous creatures. Thanks for sharing this update!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Debbie,

Well Sam's always been gorgeous, so no surprise there. I love the way Delilah's coat turned out. Her coloring is so pretty. They make for a beautiful twosome.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie they look amazing. Delilah has changed so much, she is beautiful. And Sam, well what can I say, he has always had my heart since I first joined this forum.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: New pictures! :whoo:

They look fabulous Debbie! Sam is so striking against the snow. It really shows off his red coloring! I can not believe he is 3 already! Times sure flies by!

Speaking of flying--that girl Delilah can soar! I love how you capture her in flight! What a beauty she is as well. I particularly love the photo of her showing all that dark tipping. She is stunning!

You do a wonderful job with their coats. I can't even maintain 1 hav--let alone 2 show dogs! How do you keep them from breaking off each others coats as they play? Vinnie gave Quincy a reverse mohawk on his back! His entire back now is almost 3" long! I went to let them in the other day and there layed a big gigantic chunk of Quincy's coat. I am actually thinking-----puppy clip.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, they both look great! Their coats are to die for!! Thanks for sharing. Your pictues look great to me!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Debbie,
They both are very beautiful, I love Sam coat is so gorgeous he is one of my favorites


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are breathtaking! Love the photos.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie~ They are both gorgeous! I can't even imagine how much work it is to keep them looking so great. You do an awesome job! It's hard to believe Sam is 3. YIKES! Where _does_ the time go??? Thanks for the wonderful update and pix.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow! They are beautiful and I always love your photos!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Your hard work has paid off for they are beautiful!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Debbie, they are both gorgeous. I am especially drawn to Delilah since my Abby is also a sable. She has lost the black tipping she had when we got her at eight months though. She is nineteen months now and all she has is a black streak in her tail and black in her ears. You do such a great job maintaining their coats - marvelous!

Kathie


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sam and Delilah are so cute. I love the pictures of them running in the snow with their coats flowing!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sam! Debbie- you do an amazing job on the grooming. With that coat and they are out playing in th snow- you are dreamy! Are you planning on specializing Delilah yourself? I also have to ask since I have been looking at some colors, does Sam have Wild Willy in his pedigree? I notice a lot of reds do.

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Happy Birthday Sam! Debbie- you do an amazing job on the grooming. With that coat and they are out playing in th snow- you are dreamy! Are you planning on specializing Delilah yourself? I also have to ask since I have been looking at some colors, does Sam have Wild Willy in his pedigree? I notice a lot of reds do.
> 
> Amanda


Amanda are you looking for a little red puppy??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Amanda are you looking for a little red puppy??


Leeann :suspicious: Back Off if you know what is good for you. I can step up to the Patron game too. Just gotta add water to DH's liquor cabinet so he doesn't know what is missing.

Okay responsible Amanda says, I would never select a future addition of 15 years plus by color


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, there you are!!!!! I was just telling hubby last week that I was wondering what you were up to these days. I've been busy and kept wanting to email you. I'm very happy to see new pics of your two Hav beauties. Sam is 3 already?! *Happy birthday, Samson!!!!!* :whoo:

What fun to see Delilah and Samson in your snowy yard. She can still fly!! I love that picture of her with all her black tips blowing wildly. Great shot!

I can tell you all that Deb's Hav's hair is sooo soft and silky. They are a joy to behold. You do a great job caring for them Debbie. It is a full time job, no doubt. Keep us posted as to how you do in the shows for Delilah's Specialty.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you everybody.

Julie, luckily Sam doesn't grab Delilah by her hair so she is safe from that kind of breakage, but not Sam, Delilah is still living up to her name, creating havoc to Sam coat.

Amanda, Yes I will be handling Delilah myself. We will be going head to head with her brother Best in Show winner and # 2 Havanese in Canada "Miracle" wish us luck..... Wild Willy isn't in Sam's pedigree, here is the link to Sam's pedigree on HG,

http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pedigree_en.php?id=21936&gen=5

Sam's breeder has repeated the breeding, but has not produced another like Sam. He is special. If you look back at the baby pictures of Delilah, she was just as Red as a baby as he was. Don't you just love the ever changing colours of the Havanese. 

Marj, I'm still here. Just finishing up my quilt square then on to the next HFC newsletter, busy busy busy.

Got news about my camera, the repair guy say it can be "saved" I will have it home again next week. :whoo:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, Debbie, not only do you take wonderful photos, but your Hav's are just absolutley gorgeous! :couch2:


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Deb,

I need to buy a new camera. Is yours digital and who made it and which model. It looks like you have a really fast shutter speed. Great Pictures!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Colleen, I have a Canon Digital Rebel xt SLR. I do love it.  The Digital Rebel xti is the newer version of mine and it cost half as much as what I paid for mine 3 years ago.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Such gorgeous coats!! Great action shots too  Time does fly, it is amazing at how fast our pups grow up.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Debbie- Your dogs are simply gorgeous. What amazing coats!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! You are lucky Sam is so well mannered with Delilah's coat. She is a little spit fire isn't she? The stinker!!! Vinnie causes so much damage that Quincy looks like a freak of nature!Let alone looking havanese! The thing is---Quincy just loves it! They chase and "catch" each other many times a day...and no one gets hurt---but oh how sad to see large chunks of Quincy's hair just laying there. He could care less,but I'm always devastated! I honestly think there is little hope of Quincy actually looking nice for as long as we have Vinnie. I've tried teaching him no,and tried bitter apple spray etc. but no success. I think the drive to play far exceeds the desire to mind or even the taste of bitter spray.

I think you are very lucky it is not Sam doing the damage to Delilah's coat--wouldn't that be just awful?

Your pictures are beautiful Debbie....I can not imagine your camera not being up to par--the photos are fabulous!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Deb for the info. I have a canon elan 7 E but I hate it when you waste film, have to wait for development etc. I went to canon's web site tonight to see if my lenes would be adaptable to the digitals. I have a large wide and 15x zoom lens. I want to be able to point and fire off photo's when the boys or grandkids are running or doing sports. grrrrrrrr Do you listen to Queen and their song "I want it all and want it now" that was written for me!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gorgeous Coats*

How splendid they are and what gorgeous colors! You are truly blessed!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Just a little update on Sam & Delilah.

Sam & I are working on "Formal Obedience" my goal is finish his Rally titles and work on his CD title this year. Not too sure what Sam's goals are, they are often different than mine. 

Delilah is being shown in the "Specials" class but I'm not sure for how long. We have started working in Rally and my goal is her first Rally title and the CGN title. (Canada's version of the Canine Good Citizen)She still has some health testing to pass before we think of finding her a suitable suitor.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures, Debbie! I love your furkids. I am not worried about them getting these new titles. I don't know how you do it all, with two young kids at home too ! 

Thanks for the update and pics. Any more of those? :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:faint: OMG Debbie! :faint:

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sam and Delilah are just drop dead gorgeous!:kiss:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Debbie.....I don't post often, but when I see such beautiful babies as yours, I just have to compliment you. They truly are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Debbie, Sam and Delilah are just gorgeous. You have done an amazing job keeping their coats so nice and you have snow to contend with too! Thanks for the update and sharing the wonderful photos with us!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Their coats look great Deb! And Sam peeking at the camera...too cute :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you everyone. 

Marj, I'll have to make a better effort to get back into the monthly photo challenges.  I have no more excuses since I had my camera fixed.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

And Deb...since your camera is fixed we must also see more pics of Lester as well :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are just so gorgeous! I can never get enough pictures of those two. I don't know how you keep their coats the way you do. It makes mine look like ragamuffins.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

You've got two gorgeous dogs there! I LOVE their coats!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Delilah News

She is now a "Canine Good Neighbour". She passed the test today. Despite the rain and her aversion to getting wet she did pass, I was worried that she wouldn't stay in the rain, but she did! Beauty and Brains! She now has titles at both ends of her name!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah!!!! Staying in the rain and performing is amazing! Good job, wonderful news!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay!!! Delilah and Debbie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2: That'a girl Delilah! :cheer2:

I am so proud of you! :kiss:

Way to go Debbie! You are awesome!:thumb:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie- I think we MUST have a photo update as well!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you both! :cheer2:

And I agree w/Amanda, new hoto: please :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! Her sitting and staying put IN THE RAIN is wonderful! She earned her title and a little hug too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Right on, Amanda! You'd think Debbie would know the rules by now........ sheesh!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! 

FYI, this thread caught my eye because my last name is Samson and my dad always told me that, if my mom had had her way, I would've been named "Delilah Ann". My mom thought it would be cute to have a girl named "Delilah Ann Samson". What was she thinking!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You are right! It's a good thing your dad was there when you were named! Ha!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Holidays


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: LOVE IT! :clap2:

You two are  GORGEOUS!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe their coats! They look great. Happy holidays!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., Debbie, what's the deal? I LOVE those old pictures of your two, but with that amazing camera you have and those stunning models, you can't show us at least a dozen other pictures of Samson and Delilah?! I NEED my fix!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm here to bug you again, Debbie,  but also to let people know that you have a website. Who knew? I may have missed it, but I didn't realize you had one so I'm posting to share the link: http://www.lossombrahavanese.com/

Great photos there and great information. Your previous dogs were all beautiful! Congrats for the site!


----------

